# Raisin River



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

Has anyone been fishin on the Raisin in a while? Im going out that way soon and was wondering if it is worth bringing my gear out there. Thanks.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Fyi



> ms policy concerning river reports:
> No rivers may be named in your post(s) outside of the those that are specifically listed on the forum header for each region. In addition specific holes, access points, runs, etc. Must not be named even on the large rivers. Small rivers and streams not listed on this forum's header must not be mentioned by name. Any posts that violate the letter and spirit of these rules are subject to editing, deletion or closure without notice.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Its mo that the list for SE michigan rivers needs to be expanded to include more rivers especialy for St Clair county.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree with stinger. Hell, theres been several posts about the Rouge river.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have found archived post where there were numerous other rivers for se mi mentioned on this site before and the threads were never closed or deleted.


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

Why don't you ask that any info just be pm'd to you only and make everyone happy?


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

My apologies for the posting. I just Re-read the sticky (rules of this forum) I am newer to the site, and just received the my first PM. Anyway, I think the title S.E. Rivers is a little misleading. I dont mean to anger the guys that run the site, but how about changing it to Huron and Clinton ONLY? I only mean to point out that there are far more rivers in the S.E. and I found this heading to be the most appropriate for my question.


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

Spawn Bag,

I understand the reason for the policy... I doubt that the moderators would object to the reasonable placement of your post. Welcome! Brad, don't you have anything better to do.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Brad might be bent because he has the Raisin all to himself...


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

joecc said:


> Brad, don't you have anything better to do.


Anything better then politely point out a site policy to a new member?
You don't know anything about me, don't pretend to.

As a side note, I do believe PMs are the best way to discuss these things. And if I would have anything current to offer the original poster I would have passed it his way.


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

"I do believe PMs are the best way to discuss these things"

Perhaps you should have followed this advice in your original response.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

joecc said:


> "I do believe PMs are the best way to discuss these things"
> 
> Perhaps you should have followed this advice in your original response.


A little reminder never hurt _anyone_....


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Brad - I see you're from Saline - ergo, you probably have most of the Raisin to yourself - that's what I know, and why you don't want people posting about it...

Stop whining and fish...


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

The unmentionable rivers policy might seem a little silly on the SE forum, since those rivers have so few fish, but I know a couple of rivers elsewhere in the state that would seriously suffer if thousands of people knew about them. A couple of examples of what could happen: Stockerfest on the Huron, and the Spring steelhead run on the Two-Hearted in the U.P. 25 years ago, they were nice spots. Now they get so crowded that I would'nt even bother. If you find some fish on an unmentionable, you should be glad it's an unmentionable.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

kype138 said:


> Brad - I see you're from Saline - ergo, you probably have most of the Raisin to yourself - that's what I know, and why you don't want people posting about it...
> 
> Stop whining and fish...


Actually I just moved to Manchester....that's right, the Raisin is practically in my backyard, now. 
What you _don't_ know - is that I have never fished the Raisin in my life. I plan to this spring.... 

I don't want people posting about it because I have seen what the Internet can do to small waters, simple as that.

So I would appreciate it if people would stop harassing me about reminding others of a MS site policy.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

BradU20 said:


> Actually I just moved to Manchester....that's right, the Raisin is practically in my backyard, now.
> What you _don't_ know - is that I have never fished the Raisin in my life. I plan to this spring....
> 
> I don't want people posting about it because I have seen what the Internet can do to small waters, simple as that.
> ...


 
bradu20- there is some good water right up that way, as i am sure you will find out this spring. you know who could probably help you out with some good spots on the water is a member on this site by the name of RAISINRAT. in fact, he has quite a few posts on this site about the river raisin, and i think he might still guide people on that river if you need some on the water instruction. not only are some of his posts helpful from a fishing technique perspective, they also include many nice photos and also a little bit of environmental education. also there is usually some good, productive discussion from other members in his threads as well. raisinrat recognizes that the dams on the raisin negativley impact the fishery, probably moreso than fishing pressure. therefore, through posting on this river people have a chance to: see cool photos, hear a good story, learn some good techniques, and learn a bit about environmental awareness.

on that note, consider this: raisinrat had the opportunity to take the MOOD crew out on the river down by monroe, and before i make my point here is the link so we can all review it again so what i am about to say will make more sense:

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=908161963&n=2
(this was included on page 2 of the thread "great day on the water in southeast michigan" in case you want to look that up for some great tips)

anyway, my point is that raisinrat is doing a good thing by providing us with tips on what to fish with, general ideas of where to fish, when to fish, and also he addresses the many dams that are in that stretch of river and how they impact the fishery. again, probably moreso than the fishing pressure.

i would like to address the fact that you claim the raisin cannot be posted on. well technically that is not the case. the site policy about naming unmentionables appears to apply to trout streams only. we have an entire "fishing other warm water lakes and rivers" with no sticky about not posting on certain waters. so really the only thing about this thread and all of the others about our warmwater streams that have been posted in the "michigan trout streams.com", "south east michigan streams and rivers" sub forum is that they are in the wrong place. maybe all of these raisin posts, and the ones i put up about the shiawassee (which is another good smallie river around here), and the ones people have put up about the flint should be moved to the right forum where this discussion is allowed.

good luck this spring, and if i might offer a tip, fish those backwaters around you (if you are in manchester you likely know what i am talking about) right now for pike, the smallies might be sluggish but the pike are still on the feed.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

the rapids said:


> i would like to address the fact that you claim the raisin cannot be posted on. well technically that is not the case. the site policy about naming unmentionables appears to apply to trout streams only. we have an entire "fishing other warm water lakes and rivers" with no sticky about not posting on certain waters. so really the only thing about this thread and all of the others about our warmwater streams that have been posted in the "michigan trout streams.com", "south east michigan streams and rivers" sub forum is that they are in the wrong place. maybe all of these raisin posts, and the ones i put up about the shiawassee (which is another good smallie river around here), and the ones people have put up about the flint should be moved to the right forum where this discussion is allowed.
> 
> good luck this spring, and if i might offer a tip, fish those backwaters around you (if you are in manchester you likely know what i am talking about) right now for pike, the smallies might be sluggish but the pike are still on the feed.


You make a valid point. Sometimes I overreact a little on the fishing pressure/internet thing... Thanks for the effort you put into that post.

Funny you mention the pike. My neighbor and I have been talking a bunch since we moved in. He has recently really got into fishing. We have some trips planned this winter and spring. He mentioned he had been out after pike right around town a few weeks ago.


----------



## caulfield (May 7, 2004)

*South East Michigan Streams and Rivers* The Black, Clinton River, Johnson Creek, Huron River (steelies at the mouth, put and take in Proud Lk Rec area), Paint Creek, The Pine (Trib of St. Clair), The Raisin. Please do not reveal specific holes.

Uhhhhhh, did this get edited? The Raisin is on the list.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yep.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

caulfield said:


> *South East Michigan Streams and Rivers* The Black, Clinton River, Johnson Creek, Huron River (steelies at the mouth, put and take in Proud Lk Rec area), Paint Creek, The Pine (Trib of St. Clair), The Raisin. Please do not reveal specific holes.
> 
> Uhhhhhh, did this get edited? The Raisin is on the list.


Sweet The list should have been edited to add the Belle River as well though.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

stinger63 said:


> Sweet The list should have been edited to add the Belle River as well though.


 The Belle was supposed to be added, it was an oversight that will be corrected.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

ESOX said:


> The Belle was supposed to be added, it was an oversight that will be corrected.


Thanks at least I know that I have good eyes:lol:


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

I believe this to be the first time the phrase "See what you just started!", resulted in something positive. (smile) 

I thought I was going to have to resort to this for a posting:
Has anyone been out fishing on the shriveled grape stream in a while?
But this may have set off Brad too.

But dont worry Brad, I ended up canceling the trip all together. Too many people are going there now. LOL :lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Has anyone been out fishing on the shriveled grape stream in a while?


Are those white or purple grapes?:lol:


----------



## creek trekker (Sep 18, 2008)

Forget wine.......I just want to find a free flowing river of Captain Morgan

It is always smooooooth sailing with the captain!!!!!


Raisins.... grapes......alcohol......I am real thirsty all of a sudden


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Team Spawn Bag said:


> I believe this to be the first time the phrase "See what you just started!", resulted in something positive. (smile)
> 
> I thought I was going to have to resort to this for a posting:
> Has anyone been out fishing on the shriveled grape stream in a while?
> ...


Actually when this post was started Brad was in the right. At the time the raisin was not on the list of rivers to be named. I would have closed it outright, but we were discussing these very rivers in the mod forum at the same time. 

So, cut the guy some slack for pointing out the rules... nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

BTW folks, Saginaw Bay and it's tribs are also listed in warmwater, I think posts can go here or there. That would inclide the Tit, Flint, Cass, Shi, etc...


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

ESOX said:


> BTW folks, Saginaw Bay and it's tribs are also listed in warmwater, I think posts can go here or there. That would inclide the Tit, Flint, Cass, Shi, etc...


sounds good, i was wondering where that watershed would fit in. i love the shia and its fishery, and plan on exploring the flint and maybe even cass if gas stays cheap...


----------

